# Solved: Windows 10 Build 10046 dns issue



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

I've recently upgrade from build 10041 to 10049 and now it seems i can't change my DNS settings, when i navigate to the adapter settings the ipv4 settings button is greyed out, unless i can use the CMD prompt or PowerShell, i won't be able to change the DNS settings. I need to be able to change the settings as at school i am required to change to either OpenDNS public or google's public DNS as their DNS isn't that reliable, any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

why are you running a beta OS on a school rig? That is asking for trouble.

Only thing I've found related to that build and dns greyed out is http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-network/6eba044d-b9b7-436c-b6a2-42aa41855574, looks like they would like you to post this issue on their technet forums.

thanks,

v


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Is that your personal-owned laptop or a school-owned laptop?

Either way, you shouldn't be using a technical preview of Windows 10 in it - which is still full of bugs.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

ok, let me clarify, it's a test rig, one i use for beta OSs and what not, i just happened to bring to school with me that's all


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Still, this may be a known issue with that build. Did you submit the data to Technet as suggested?


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

just a bit of fyi, the technical previews have a lot of settings disabled on purpose so they can control the testing of certain features. if something is greyed out, then most likely it was done on purpose.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

It's not an issue, but intentional. Just change it through an elevated command prompt. (Dan beat me to it)

Example:
netsh interface ip set dnsservers name="Wi-Fi" static 8.8.8.8 primary

netsh interface ip add dns name="Wi-Fi" 8.8.4.4 index=2 
"Wi-Fi" is whatever your interface name is. If you don't know, run the following in cmd: netsh interface show interface


----------



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

ok, that's kinda dumb, but whatever, solved then


----------

